# Swarm INSIDE tree



## ThePigeonKid (Apr 25, 2012)

*Swarm INSIDE tree (with pics)*

I have a swarm of bees inside a tree in my yard. My Dad talked to a guy who said that it would be really hard to get them out of the tree. Is there anyway I can lure them out? Perhaps putting a hive under the tree and putting bee lure in it?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

A trap-out is a time consuming recurring solution. Make a one way cone or escape that the bees can leave but not return to the tree. Attach a hive for them to travel through. The tree will need to be sealed and there is probably a second opening you missed. 
The easiest, fastest and permanent solution is to cut the tree down. Cut the cavity open. Attach the combs to your frames with string, wire, rubber bands, or chicken wire.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A hive under the tree with lure may result in catching a swarm from the tree hive, but it is unlikely to get the parent colony to leave the tree.

If catching a swarm is not good enough, and you need the bees gone from the tree, try a Hogan Trapout. This is a very informative thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?259430-Wanting-to-get-the-queen-from-a-trap-out-HOW

Particularly note post #7.


----------



## RAFAEL/PR (Feb 23, 2012)

ThePigeonKid said:


> I have a swarm of bees inside a tree in my yard. My Dad talked to a guy who said that it would be really hard to get them out of the tree. Is there anyway I can lure them out? Perhaps putting a hive under the tree and putting bee lure in it?


 yea you could if you could spot the Queen and put her in the hive you want them to go or try lemon grass as a lure and some people even put blackcomb also inside the trap,but for sure if you could get you hands on that queen that swam will follow her where ever she goes


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Apr 25, 2012)

Here is a pic:


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Inside a cavity is a colony not a swarm, which means a cutout. Lure-out won't entice the colony to leave.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

You don't really want to do a cutout, what you want is a trapout. Send me an e-mail [email protected] and i will send you the info to build your trap, instructions on how to set it up, and color photos of 2 trapouts in progress to show you what you will be doing. Very simple, very easy.

In a tree, it is relatively easy to get the queen, and, it is very easy to get 3 or 4 starts from a good tree, this year, next year, the year after, on and on. Or, you can eliminate the colony if that is what you want to do.

If you put out swarm boxes, you may catch a swarm, (if you are lucky) but you will still have the original colony in the tree, and it will have a new queen, good for a couple more years..

cchoganjr


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Apr 25, 2012)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> You don't really want to do a cutout, what you want is a trapout. Send me an e-mail [email protected] and i will send you the info to build your trap, instructions on how to set it up, and color photos of 2 trapouts in progress to show you what you will be doing. Very simple, very easy.


Email sent. 

Thanks!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

The coolest thing would be to just leave them alone if it's possible. There's a tree about like that at my bee yard that I keep hoping some will move into.


----------

